
Ask HN: Resources for parents of young children(like worksheets etc.)? - throwaway13000
I have a 1st grader kid. I want to teach him various subjects in a structured way but I do not finding anything relevant online. Most of the stuff is worksheets which the school anyways gives us.<p>Any ideas what blogs&#x2F;websites help me with this?<p>On a side note, what blogs do you read w.r.t parenting&#x2F;educating children?
======
auslegung
I don't think this is quite what you're looking for but I have these
bookmarked for when my toddlers are a little older, to teach electronics.

[https://www.scientificsonline.com](https://www.scientificsonline.com)

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073VTCS66/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_FD...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073VTCS66/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_FDMqCbQB2ZBQX)

~~~
throwaway13000
Thanks for Kano recommendation. I have seen it in various videos. I think I
will give it a try.

------
zarkov99
Doesn't Khan academy work for you? It's the best thing I have found for my
kids.

~~~
throwaway13000
Khan academy works. We do use it. But I am looking for something that also
teaches about politics, philosophy, languages etc.

Also, I want a website which teaches me (the parent) on how/what to teach to
the kids. For example, Kumon at this age makes him do additions of two digit
numbers with speed. I am not sure if doing things fast is what Kumon should be
teaching. I am not able to get guidance on whether or not I should concentrate
onspeed vs more concepts.

~~~
zarkov99
I am sorry, I cannot help there, I would love a resource like that as well.
Please post if you ever find something that fits that bill.

